# what would you use to attach a granite vanity top to the vanity



## clintb (Mar 13, 2009)

Even though the guys who did our granite countertops in the kitchen usually go with silicone, they decided to try out the Liquid Nails granite and marble formula. I can see where it would be better since I've seen references to silicone not being ideal to use with wood. One thing is for certain, DO NOT use regular Liquid Nails construction adhesive; it has oils in it that will seep up into the granite and stain it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

A few daps of silicone caulking is all you need.
Ron


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks a million


----------

